# Washable pee pads



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

The breeder that I got my puppy from used something called a pish pad that was washable and reusable. I found something online at Petco that seems very similar at a lower cost. Does anyone use these? The plastic pee pads seem like they are going to get very expensive. Thanks!

Pooch Pad


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here ya go. I have tons of these ones.

Great product, great price, with EXCELLENT service. :thumbsup: 

http://www.personallypaws.com/catalog/

They wash up very nicely, and I do add bleach. You can bleach Pooch Pads, as well.

You cannot bleach Pish Pads, (the ones your breeder uses)


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I use both Pooch Pads and PersonallyPaws. I like both, and I use a small amount of bleach in the wash too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Pooch Pads and they work fine but I've heard that Personally Paws are better. I don't know whether they are less expensive in the long run than disposables because I seem to be washing them all the time, and using up a lot of hot water, detergent, borax, and non clorine bleach.

I will probably go with disposable after the Pooch Pads wear out. :huh:


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

I have used both Pooch Pads and Personally Paws. I prefer Personally Paws, they are easier to get clean (I use borax presoak and regular detergent), larger, dont fade like Pooch Pads, have much better customer service and are considerably less expensive.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am considering changing to the reuseable brand pee pads you all are talking about. 

But has anyone compared the cost of the washing........detergent, bleach, water, electricity and your time?

I may just stick with the disposable ones and try to get a BIG BAG in Sam's Club or CostCo.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ladysmom recommended Pooch pads to me... and i think it has helped my problem with pee pee wet paws! haha.. I recommend Pooch pad brand washable pads. :thumbsup:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 20 2008, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594286


> Here ya go. I have tons of these ones.
> 
> Great product, great price, with EXCELLENT service. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


These pads are great. Jennifer (Casa Verde Maltese) sent us a package of them when we got the 5 rescues and I bet I have washed each of them 75 times or so and they still look as good as the day they came out of the box.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know if it is any cheaper to use the washable pee pads but it is better for the environment. I like them because they absorb immediately so there are no "pee pee paws." I have to admit that I do get tired of washing them and having to buy more detergent, borax and non chlorine bleach than I used to use. I also have the disposables, and I use them sometimes just to ensure Nikki is used to using both. Everyone seems to like Personally Paws better, so I will switch to them after my Pooch pads wear out.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I bought a roll of pish pad from Chrisman when I got Benny....it does go a long way....I got him in Nov. 2006 and still have roll left that I haven't even used....although B&E use the pad and go outside so that may be why I have so much pish pad left...but the pish pad is made well and you can get quite a bit of use out it. I just cut smaller pieces for the pad.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I use the disposable pads. I get them from E-bay. Bianca is 2 years old and I've only had to order 4 boxes so far and I still have 1/2 of the 4th box left. With the shipping and handling it runs me around $30 per box. The water here is pretty expensive and with both washer and dryer, not to mention the detergent, bleach, etc. its a lot cheeper to me to use the disposables.

Here's the link if you're interested - http://cgi.ebay.com/200-Puppy-Dog-Weewee-W...1QQcmdZViewItem 

The box she sends out is by weight and not necessarily by the number of pads in it. I usually find that there's around 250 or so in the box.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 15 2008, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605644


> I use the disposable pads. I get them from E-bay. Bianca is 2 years old and I've only had to order 4 boxes so far and I still have 1/2 of the 4th box left. With the shipping and handling it runs me around $30 per box. The water here is pretty expensive and with both washer and dryer, not to mention the detergent, bleach, etc. its a lot cheeper to me to use the disposables.
> 
> Here's the link if you're interested - http://cgi.ebay.com/200-Puppy-Dog-Weewee-W...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The box she sends out is by weight and not necessarily by the number of pads in it. I usually find that there's around 250 or so in the box.[/B]



Wow...that's alot cheaper than WalMart. I got a box of 100 for $30. Is the quality comparable to the ones sold in stores? I've found that some brands are not very absorbent and it is wet under the pad when I pick it up. 


The pee paws are bothering me too. That's another reason I thought a washable pad might work better.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Jul 15 2008, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605651


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 15 2008, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605644





> I use the disposable pads. I get them from E-bay. Bianca is 2 years old and I've only had to order 4 boxes so far and I still have 1/2 of the 4th box left. With the shipping and handling it runs me around $30 per box. The water here is pretty expensive and with both washer and dryer, not to mention the detergent, bleach, etc. its a lot cheeper to me to use the disposables.
> 
> Here's the link if you're interested - http://cgi.ebay.com/200-Puppy-Dog-Weewee-W...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The box she sends out is by weight and not necessarily by the number of pads in it. I usually find that there's around 250 or so in the box.[/B]



Wow...that's alot cheaper than WalMart. I got a box of 100 for $30. Is the quality comparable to the ones sold in stores? I've found that some brands are not very absorbent and it is wet under the pad when I pick it up. 


The pee paws are bothering me too. That's another reason I thought a washable pad might work better.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't see any difference between the pads I first purchased at Petsmart when we first got her almost 2 years ago and these that I get delivered. I find that they're definately worth the value. Keep in mind that they are "irregulars" but I haven't found anything irregular about them, at least nothing that doesn't make this a better value.


----------



## evadoggy (Jul 21, 2008)

I use Pooch Pads too.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I've used the same roll of "Pish Pads" that I got from Chrisman when we first brought Moxie home. And that was 8 months ago. Initially they were costly, however I'm using the same pads over and over again. I've never tried the Pooch pads. But I can tell you, if I were using Wee Wee pads I would have spent a mint by now. especially with a puppy. 

When Mogie was a puppy he tore wee wee pads up them up, even before he used them. I'd go through sometimes 3 a day. When Moxie was a puppy ( and he still will be for another month..LOL) he would rolled up the Pish pads sometimes, but eventually that stopped. These pads are so much more cost effective if you use them and wash them correctly. No dryer. Hang dry. And most importantly, I'm not adding to the garbage pile. I'm sure a wee wee pad would take years to degrade.

Pooch Pads, pish pads, whatever..I recommend recycling as a good way to go. :thumbsup:


----------

